# [SOLVED] Lotr Bfme 2 Lan Join failed due to mismatch



## trevorwzn

Hi all,
I hope someone can help me on this. I am trying to Lan Bfme 2 between two pc's at home.
The created game can be seen but as soon as the second pc clicks on Join Game the error message " Join Failed. Game has detected a mismatch. This means multiplayer game has lost sychronization data between players.It is possible that your opponent has modified their version of the game.":4-dontkno
But both installations are updated to the same version (v1.06) and have different serial numbers.
Both XP installations are new and updated to SP3.

Any advice please.

Some advice: Bfme 2 also worked fine previously after I bought it a couple of years ago. I installed it again recently and the game simply would not work.
I re-installed XP due to a new motherboard and suddenly Bfme 2 worked ok. :4-dontkno


----------



## trevorwzn

*Re: Lotr Bfme 2 Lan Join failed due to mismatch*

Hi All,
Problem solved.:wave:
The problem was that I was using a No Cd crack.
When you use a Game.dat crack the version number becomes 0.2142 or something like that and the result is the two versions do no longer match.
I always use No Cd Cracks because I simply hate having to swop Cd's all the time.
The answer is to just simply use the cd without any cracks and the game will LAN without any problems.
This will also work if you have only one cd. Each game needs to be started with the cd after which it can be removed and used to start up the game in the next pc.
The serial numbers must however be different.

Has anyone used a No Cd Crack that has worked in multiplayer Lan mode for this game?
If so, please let me know, so I can put my cd's away again.

Cheers !:grin:


----------



## koala

Sorry, we don't offer any support for cracks.


----------

